# да как выстрелят



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn, quoting Remizov:


> «Тут недавно возле Академии ученье было, один красноармеец и говорит: «Товарищи, не пойдёмте на фронт, всё это мы из-за жидов дерёмся!» А какой-то с портфелем: «Ты какого полку?» А тот опять: «Товарищи, не пойдёмте на фронт, это мы всё за жидов»! А с портфелем скомандовал: «стреляйте в него!» Тогда вышли два красноармейца, а тот побежал. Не успел и до угла добежать, они его настигли, да как выстрелят – мозги у него вывалились и целая лужа крови»


они его настигли, да как выстрелят: what does да как mean, and why is выстрелят perfective future? Please excuse me if this is obvious or a low-tier question!


----------



## GCRaistlin

Таким образом автор акцентирует внимание на соответствующем действии. Как в кино: сначала показывают погоню, потом - крупным планом несколько секунд - как целятся и стреляют.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn, quoting Remizov:
> 
> они его настигли, да как выстрелят: what does да как mean, and why is выстрелят perfective future? Please excuse me if this is obvious or a low-tier question!


Как basically marks some sudden dramatic events here.
"Как выскочу, как выпрыгну, пойдут клочки по закоулочкам!" (a fox threating other animals in a fairy tale)
"И тут он как побежит!" (describing something that occurred in the past)
If events that occurred in the past are concerned, it may combine with normal past tense clauses as well, but more typically it occurs together with the specific "dramatic future tense", which suits it much better.


----------



## nizzebro

One more example ("ке-э-эк" stands for the manner of pronouncing "как" as stretched in agitation, in a young boy's speech):

_Гога хотел сказать, что Волька ни с того ни с сего порол на экзамене сущую чепуху и что якобы Варвара Степановна «ке-э-эк стукнет кулаком по столу да ке-э-эк заорёт: „Ты что же это, дурак, чепуху порешь?! Да я тебя, хулигана, на второй год оставлю!“» 

Получилось же у Гоги вместо этого:

– А Волька вдруг ке-э-эк стал пороть рав-гав-гав… А Варвара Степановна кэ-э-эк стукнет по гав-гав-гав…_

(He started barking in place of some words in the last sentence - in this story, a magician punished him for his tattling - cast a spell making him barking like a dog each time when he tries to tattle on anybody; "Старик Хоттабыч" by Л. Лагин)


----------



## MIDAV

You can use the perfective past here, as most modern Russian speakers would do too. The point of using the perfective future was to make it sound folksy. To me, this kind of usage is mostly reserved for fairy tales.

Here's the Deepl translation
_.... they caught up with him and shot him - his brains fell out ..._
and I think it's pretty good, except they just skipped the _да как_ part and that's OK too. The whole point of _да как_ is to emphasize the verb. You can render it for example as _and boy did they shoot (him)
.... they caught up with him and boy did they shoot him - his brains fell out ....  _


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> To me, this kind of usage is mostly reserved for fairy tales.


Well, not only fairy tales - retelling of anything sudden like a short circuit, or a punch in street fight, or whatever else in colloquial speech - only I guess, all the verbs would be obscene typically...


----------



## Budspok

Of course it's widely used in Russian folklore and it's very much colloquial to show the abruptness of action. You won't come across it in an offical text or speech.
- Я всего лишь случайно уронила чашку, а он возьмёт да как заорёт, дескать,  руки у меня кривые.
- Я хотела ему всё объяснить, а он как расхохочется мне в лицо.
- Щас как дам по морде!


----------



## MIDAV

I can't hear this suddenness everybody keeps bringing up. Consider the same passage modified as follows for example: 

_... они его настигли, да как выстрелят _(original)
_... они его догнали, сказали ему - сейчас выстрелим - и как выстрелили_ 
(standard Russian, added warning) 

In the latter version, the shot cannot be sudden as they literally warn him shortly before shooting. The *да *just means *and*. But it has to be a big/violent/powerful shot due to the *как*.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> From Solzhenitsyn, quoting Remizov:
> 
> они его настигли, да как выстрелят: what does да как mean, and why is выстрелят perfective future?


Использование законченного будущего времени для действия «выстрелят», совершенного в прошлом после другого действия «настигли», объясняется семантикой союза «да как».

да как
союз
Употребляется при присоединении члена предложения или части предложения, в которых выражается неожиданное действие, являющееся реакцией на предыдущее.

Союз _да_ в соединительном значении обычно сигнализирует о завершенности информации, которая имеет ограничительный характер.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Использование законченного будущего времени для действия «выстрелят», совершенного в прошлом после другого действия «настигли», объясняется семантикой союза «да как».
> 
> да как
> союз
> Употребляется при присоединении члена предложения или части предложения, в которых выражается неожиданное действие, являющееся реакцией на предыдущее.
> 
> Союз _да_ в соединительном значении обычно сигнализирует о завершенности информации, которая имеет ограничительный характер.


Но, Росетт, заметьте что ваш словарь не указывает на употребление будущего времени сов. в. - а без этого, определение -- не полно. [это, ведь, и доказывает, что нам не всегда основываться на словарях.]


----------



## GCRaistlin

На самом деле, здесь можно было с тем же успехом употребить и прошедшее время:
_Не успел и до угла добежать, они его настигли, да как выстрелили..._


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Но, Росетт, заметьте что ваш словарь не указывает на употребление будущего времени сов. в. - а без этого определение — неполно. [это, ведь, и доказывает, что нам не всегда основываться на словарях.]


На словарях необходимо основываться по возможности всегда.

Кстати, вы можете сравнить данное употребление будущего времени с Future-in-the-Past.

Также возможно употребление только прошедшего времени - но должного эффекта уже не получится:
«… они его настигли и выстрелили …».


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> На словарях необходимо основываться по возможности всегда.
> 
> Кстати, вы можете сравнить данное употребление будущего времени с Future-in-the-Past.
> 
> Также возможно употребление только прошедшего времени - но должного эффекта уже не получится:
> «… они его настигли и выстрелили …».


Но Future in the Past, это другое понятие вообще - "I told you he *was going to come* to the party". в общем, я понял теперь, что здесь речь идёт о весьма эксрпесивным формулировании, как будто вы стоите там на месте и всё видите.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Но Future in the Past, это другое понятие вообще - "I told you he *was going to come* to the party". в общем, я понял теперь, что здесь речь идёт о весьма эксрпесивным формулировании, как будто вы стоите там на месте и всё видите.


При условии ограничения временных рамок (союзом «да как») значение будущего времени СВ является переносным с настоящего (неактуального), так как форм настоящего времени у глаголов СВ нет, а оно реализуется в контексте прошедшего.
Более подробно в КАТЕГОРИЯ ВРЕМЕНИ
#1513.


----------



## nizzebro

Without going into complex formulations, I would say that this is a projection of such a meaning as:

"смотри: сейчас он выстрелит"

- that further develops into:

"смотри: сейчас он ка-ак выстрелит" - this _как_, always stressed and a little stretched in speech, gives a compressed version of a meaning like "look - now...now...now! (not sure if it means the same in English - anyway, I mean like: "get ready, it's coming... coming...") - only that "now,now" evolves quickly, and, is not literal but occurs on emotional level.

And finally, the meaning of "look" gets discarded - but it works implicitly, as a function of catching the hearer's attention:

"он ка-ак выстрелит" - which now is a means of immersion in narrative, regardless of the tense.


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> what does да как mean


*Without "да"*, *"как" *can be understood as meaning "так" with the additional idea of "неожиданно" (esp. with the perfective future) or "сильно":

_И тут он как заорет - все были в шоке._ (=И тут он *так неожиданно* заорал, что все были в шоке.)​_И тут он как заорал - у всех в головах зазвенело. _(=И тут он *так сильно* заорал, что у всех в головах зазвенело.)​​Fairly close to the second is "как начал (+инфинитив)" or "как + a verb with "за-" in the past, used to show a persistent action:

_И тут он как заорал (=как начал орать) - целый час его остановить не могли. _(=И тут он *так беспрестанно начал орать*, что целый час его остановить не могли.)​​*The preceding "да"* would mean here "и", which simply adds an utterance to the former one:
_Он зашел к нам в комнату(,) да как заорет/заорал: "Вон отсюда!"_​


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> (esp. with the perfective future)


Why not "exclusively with the perfective"? It seems that with the imperfective, it is always about the usual manner-of-action-oriented "how", or, the coordinating function as "as".


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Why not "exclusively with the perfective"?


The perfective future _unambiguously _conveys that kind of unexpectedness, but the past is fine, too, if the context makes it clear that the action is unexpected.
_И тут она как плюнула ему в лицо! Прикинь?_​
Plus, the perfective future may sound overdramatic in a casual conversation.

_(Edited.)_


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> but the imperfective is fine, too, if the context makes it clear that the action is unexpected.
> _И тут она как плюнула ему в лицо! Прикинь?_


But this one is perfective too, isn't it?


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> But this one is perfective, or..?


 Thanks. Yes, the perfective _past_.

Probably, I didn't quite understand your question above, as I was actually talking about the difference "future vs. past" based on the following definition:


> *как
> 5.* частица. При гл. сов. вида означает внезапность действия в прошлом (разг.). _Он к. закричит!_



And my "esp." referred more to "future" than to "perfective".

I didn't really take the _aspect _into account when analyzing "да как". But it looks like it's always perfective, yes.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> The perfective future _unambiguously _conveys that kind of unexpectedness, but the past is fine, too, if the context makes it clear that the action is unexpected.
> _И тут она как плюнула ему в лицо! Прикинь?_​
> Plus, the perfective future may sound overdramatic in a casual conversation.
> 
> _(Edited.)_


Ср. с: «Да тут она как плюнет ему в лицо!»

Союз «да» вводит ограничение по времени.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Союз «да» вводит ограничение по времени.


На уровне тонких оттенков "да" и простое нейтральное "и", конечно, отличаются. Я бы сказал, что "да" несет элемент противительности, сближаясь с "но". В проекции на взаимодействие двух людей может означать мгновенную/неожиданную реакцию одного на действие другого - в противовес простой последовательности действий в рамках обмена действиями ("да тут она" *≈* "но тут она" *≈ *"только тут она").

А что _вы _имеете в виду?


----------

